# Боли в ногах и нижней части спины



## Shumelka (4 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте!

Уважаемые врачи форума! 

Подскажите пожалуйста, будет ли информативным МРТ в моём случае: 
в районе копчика у меня спайка, видимая снаружи, выглядит она как вмятина на коже, как спайка кожи с позвоночником. 
Она где-то защемляет нервы, я чувствую боль в ногах (в правой сильнее), внизу живота в крестце в положениях стоя, лёжа на левом боку и на животе. 
В положении "лёжа на спине" у меня болей нет, а МРТ делают как раз в этом положении. 

Видно ли будет спайку на МРТ? 
Видно ли будет какие корешки страдают, если в этом положении тела они не защемляются?

Мой план таков - сделать МРТ крестцово-копчикового отдела и пойти к нейрохирургу на консультацию, чтобы узнать можно ли подрезать эту спайку, и какие риски.

Мне 38 лет, нахожусь сейчас в Уфе. 

Предыстория такова:

Лет в 13 я упала с велосипеда на попу, в области копчика какое-то время болело. 
Потом лет 15 ничего не беспокоило. 

В 28 лет (10 лет назад) появилась малюсенькая эндометриоидная киста по-женски и начались изнуряющие нарастающие от утра к вечеру боли в животе, крестце и ногах по ходу седалищного нерва. 
Ежемесячно в 1-й день цикла все боли усиливались в несколько раз. Через неделю немного успокаивались и так до следующего 1-го дня цикла.
Жила на обезболивающих.

Боли тупые, нарастающие в положениях стоя, лёжа на левом боку и на животе. Чем дольше я нахожусь в этих положениях, тем сильнее боль. Боль нарастает до такой степени, что я начинаю плохо соображать, нужно обязательно полежать или посидеть на чём-то мягком.
После удаления кисты боли установились на определённом уровне и всё также усиливались в трёх тех положениях.

Я проходила несколько раз комплексное лечение у невролога (диагноз мне ставили "ганглионеврит", потом "эпидурит"), положительного результата не было. 

На МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела, на которые меня посылали, врач мне показывал отёк в эпидуральном пространстве в области крестца. От него он меня и лечил. А что вызвало этот отёк, он не знал.

Сразу скажу, что никто из врачей никогда за 10 лет не обращал внимания на эту вмятину на позвоночнике в районе копчика. Они её видели (ведь мне делали много уколов в позвоночник в той области, и её невозможно было не заметить), но, к сожалению, внимания не обращали.
Сколько я себя помню, она была у меня всегда, но я не думала, что это какая-то патология.
Всем неврологам я сообщала про то, что в дестве упала на копчик и он тогда болел.

Я уже несколько лет не могу работать из-за этих болей. 
Интенсивность болей усиливается с каждым годом, 2 года назад мне стало больно сидеть. 
Ходить и находиться в вертикальном положении я могу примерно 1 час до невыносимых болей.
Всё необычное, что происходит внизу живота, вплоть до газов, также вызывает боли в крестце и ногах, даже в положении "лёжа на спине".

Несколько месяцев назад мы переехали в Уфу, тут я попала к остеопату, он при тестировании сразу сказал, что у меня на позвоночнике спайка. "Эта вмятина - спайка, это патология и её надо рвать или по меньшей мере растягивать". 
Он не был уверен, что именно она является причиной моих болей, но когда он её потянул за кожу наружу, у меня в момент всё обезболилось - и крестец, и низ живота, и ноги. 
Ещё он сказал, что копчик у меня загнут вовнутрь и немного влево.

В общем, несколько месяцев я пытаюсь растянуть эту спайку, она невероятно жёсткая, как короткий толстый тяж. 
Когда мне нужно куда-то идти, я тяну за кожу в районе это спайки. Эффекта обезболивания хватает примерно на пол часа, потом всё начинает болеть. 
Чтобы обезболилось, я тяну до боли под кожей, видимо там что-то надрываетсяв месте крепления спайки к коже, поэтому я не могу пользоваться этим методом чаще, чем один-два раза за день. 

Зато теперь я хотя бы знаю в чём причина моих 10-тилетних болей. 

К неврологам я пыталась обращаться - меня либо отфутболивают, либо пытаются развести на деньги. 
И я не уверена, что они смогут мне помочь, даже зная причину этих болей. 

Поэтому я хочу проконсультироваться с нейрохирургом. А для этого, как я понимаю, нужно МРТ копчика.

Может кто-то из врачей или форумчан сталкивался с таким случаем?


----------



## La murr (4 Янв 2018)

@Shumelka, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Shumelka (5 Янв 2018)

La murr, спасибо!


----------



## Shumelka (10 Янв 2018)

Прошла МРТ крестцово-копчикового отдела. Как я и предполагала, спайку на снимках не видно.
Результаты МРТ прикрепляю.

  

  

Описание МРТ:



Фото спайки. По моим подсчётам она находится на уровне позвонка S5.
Спайка бесцветная, а потемнение в воронке от того, что я её тяну в целях обезболивания и видимо в подкожке что-то повреждается и краснеет.

 

Как же тяжело разбираться во всём самой. Где найти толкового специалиста, способного разобраться в моей проблеме?
Вроде как в проблеме с нервами должны разбираться неврологи, но те неврологи, к которым я обращалась, понятия не имеют что это и что с этим делать.
Были конечно особо ушлые, которые пытались надеть на меня корсет и готовые были лечить меня разными способами, но когда я просила объяснить что там внутри происходит и как именно поможет их лечение, ничего толкового не говорили.
Лечение у них симптоматическое.
А корсет вообще непонятно как мог бы мне помочь.
Ерунда какая-то.

Сейчас ищу толкового нейрохирурга, чтобы съездить на консультацию. Обсудить возможность операции и риски. 
Интерсно, есть вероятность того, что спайка небольшая? Что она только между кожей и позвонком? И нужно её только подрезать.
Скорее всего нет - почему тогда болят ноги при ходьбе.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Янв 2018)

Остеопаты - большие фантазёры. И сами же верят в свои фантазии.  На фотографии отчётливо виден рубец  в межъягодичной складке, не имеющий никакого отношения к позвоночнику.


----------



## Shumelka (10 Янв 2018)

Странно. Вживую рубца там нет, разве что морщина. Маленькие светлые рубчики - от пиявок, которые мне ставил невролог.
А в том месте, где покраснение на снимке, находится воронка, в центре воронки нет подкожного жира и эту точку невозможно захватить пальцами и отделить от позвоночника. Всё, что вокруг этой, точки легко отделяется и тянется.
Что это может быть тогда?

Насчет остеопатов - я не знаю, я имела дело только с одним. И это был единственный человек, кто мне помог за 10 лет скитаний по врачам. 
У меня боли начинаются из этого места, и в этом же месте я оттягиваю кожу, чтобы обезболить всё. 
Остеопат сказал, что эта воронка - спайка. Это его версия. 
Других версий мне никто не дал, к сожалению.

Попробую тогда перефотографировать воронку под другим углом. А то её не очень видно получилось - она так же освещена, как и окружающие ткани.


----------



## Shumelka (10 Янв 2018)

Мне сейчас нужны только реальные советы. 
Я за 10 лет чего только не слышала от врачей. Подтверждения моих болей на снимках, как я понимаю, нет, в анализах тоже. 
И то, что я эти боли чувствую, наводит некоторых врачей на мысль, что я их выдумываю. Один даже советовал мне обратиться к психиатру.
У мужа вопросов о симуляции не возникает, он видит как меняется моё состояние и внешний вид после долгой ходьбы - у меня вваливаются глаза, цвет лица становится землистым, под глазами появляются тёмные круги, я иду под конец очень медленно.
Если бы он мог мне помочь, то давно помог бы. 
Но мне нужен специалист, который либо сталкивался с таким случаем, либо который поверит моим описаниям симптомов и решит разобраться в чём причина.
Сейчас у меня есть хоть какое-то объяснение моих симптомов, эту зацепку мне дал остеопат. За несколько месяцев моё состояние улучшилось, но прогресс застопорился, и я ищу решение вопроса. 
Мне хочется стать спортивной и живой, какой я была всегда, и наконец стать мамой.

Если нужно, я могу выслать свои фото при хорошем самочувствии и после долгого хождения. 
Здесь в теме выкладывать не хочу, только в личку, если это действительно понадобится. 
Я косметикой не пользуюсь - пудрой, румянами или какими-то корректирующими средствами, скрывающими состояние кожи, поэтому все изменения моего лица обычно налицо.

Спасибо всем, кто участвует в теме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2018)

Копчиковый ход.


----------



## Shumelka (10 Янв 2018)

Перефотографировала воронку при другом освещении. Внутренняя часть потемнела и стала суховатой из-за того, что я всё время тяну это место.
Рубца там нет! Может конечно я травмирую это место и поэтому оно стало походить на рубец.
Раньше всё это было однородного цвета, качество кожи было обычным.

Если это не спайка, то что?
Подскажите пожалуйста.

У моего мужа в этом месте всё ровно и при усилии можно немного отделить кожу от кости. Под кожей у него везде есть жировая прослойка.
А у меня самая глубокая точка воронки намертво прикреплена к кости, даже зазора там нет, в этом месте такая тонкая кожа, что кость прощупывается детально.

 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Копчиковый ход



Тоже версия.

Почитала про копчиковый ход. На фотографиях как раз примерно в этом месте. Бывает врождённый. Внутри свищ. После вскрытия остаётся рубец. 

Нарыва у меня там не было никогда, и в детстве тоже. 

А как интересно узнать есть ли там свищ? 
Под тонюсенькой кожей в центре воронки хорошо прощупывается позвонок и какие-то жёсткие тонкие горизонтальные прожилки.
И почему в центре нет подкожного жира? 
Почему кожа в центре намертво прикреплена к кости?

Нужно всё узнать.

Спасибо за подсказку, буду изучать эту версию. Может найду специалиста, который с этим сталкивался.

Жаль, что мамы нет в живых, невозможно узнать врождённая эта воронка или нет. 
Она любила нам, своим детям, говорить о наших особенностях, которые отличают нас от других - о каждой мелочи. Я думаю, если бы у меня была такая воронка с рождения, мама бы о ней говорила и не раз. 
У моих сестёр ни у одной такого нет. 
Я на эту воронку обратила внимание только в подростковом возрасте. 
Кто знает когда она появилась.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Копчиковый ход. И забудьте.


----------



## Shumelka (11 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Копчиковый ход. И забудьте.



Спасибо.

В прошлом году ходила на приём к проктологу, он делал ректороманоскопию. 
Сказал по его части ничего нет.
Про воронку ничего не сказал. Он её видел.

Видимо нужно искать другого врача.


----------



## Shumelka (11 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин, ещё раз спасибо.

Чем больше читаю про копчиковый ход, тем больше понимаю, что это бы объяснило многие симптомы.
Также становится понятным почему при назначении антибиотиков во время приёма мои боли заметно уменьшались.
Сегодня же разыщу хорошего проктолога и запишусь на осмотр.

Удачи Вам и хороших пациентов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Ищите. Зачем?


----------



## Shumelka (12 Янв 2018)

Нужно найти причину болей и устранить её.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2018)

Не от "спайки".


----------



## Shumelka (13 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не от "спайки".



Да. Это место меня не беспокоит.
Беспокоит что-то внутри, с внутренней стороны позвоночника. Но то, что я начала эту тему изучать, подказало мне куда идти, чтобы обследоваться.
А это было именно то, что нужно.
Так что спасибо ☺.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2018)

Сформируйте жалобы на сегодня.


----------



## Shumelka (15 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сформируйте жалобы на сегодня.



Ок. 
Боли тупые, где-то внутри крестца. Я их чувствую и со стороны живота (где-то глубоко внутри над лобком), и со стороны заднего прохода (тоже глубоко внутри где-то), и со стороны крестца (болит весь крестец, но сильнее - ниже центра). 
Эти боли идут в ноги (в правую немного больше). 
Всё это дело затихает во время сна и увеличивается во время ходьбы, лежания на левом боку и на животе.
Сидеть на жёстком больно, на мягком не больно сидеть только в определённых позах (подогнув колени).
Увеличиваются боли до изнуряющего состояния - я начинаю плохо соображать, и нужно какое-то время полежать (или хотя бы посидеть) на чём-то мягком. После такого отдыха боли немного отпускают, я начинаю нормально соображать. Но боли остаются на достаточно высоком уровне до конца дня, ночью отпускает.
Ходить до сильных болей я могу 1-1,5 часа, лежать на левом боку и животе - минут 10.
Боли становятся заметно сильнее, когда что-происходит в тазу - например газы в кишечнике, первый день цикла, осмотр гинеколога.
Уменьшаются при приёме антибиотиков, через какое-то время возвращаются до прежнего уровня.
Голова тоже болит синхронно той боли.
Обострение просходит во время простуд, гриппа. 
Также раз в несколько месяцев у меня поднимается высокая температура 39, держится день, в это время внутри крестца боль адская. Посреди ночи я пропотеваю, температура проходит, на следующий день в этом месте боль становится меньше, чем все предыдущие дни до температуры.
Эти боли начались ровно 10 лет назад одновременно с эндометриозом (был внешний).
Примерно 15 лет у меня держится повышенная температура тела 36,9-37,5 (чаще 37,1). Своя температура у меня 36,5, она иногда проскальзывает тоже. 
Вчера была 37,1.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2018)

Как-то не все укладывается в неврологическую клинику, но почитайте про нейропатии полового нерва.


----------



## Shumelka (15 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо. Спасибо.

Почитала про нейропатию полового нерва. Что-то из симптомов есть похожее.
Некоторые симптомы есть от ретроректального парапроктита, только не острого.

Ещё у меня вопрос, может знаете. Изучаю снимки мрт, есть вопрос по двум местам в районе копчика, я ниже снимок ещё раз прикрепила и эти места обвела фломастером.
Что это? Это физиологично?
Светлый шарик с хвостиком, что я обвела, расположен в том же месте, что и ямка на коже (копчиковый ход). Но этот шарик на снимке уж слишком большой - шире, чем позвонок.
Болит у меня немного выше, но всё же хочу уточнить.
Может это связки или мышцы просто.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2018)

Это надо пощупать и сделать УЗИ  этого шарика, но в принципе все в стандарте, связка. Стандартно, кроме травмы, уж больно согнут.
На форуме есть второе мнение специалиста по МРТ.


----------



## Shumelka (16 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо. Спасибо.


----------



## Shumelka (24 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте, все. 
Сегодня прошла обследование у колопроктолога. 
Он сказал, копчикового хода в этом месте нету, но есть рубец, который образовался после травмы (в месте воспаления). Этот рубец втягивает в себя окружающие ткани, в том числе и кожу, поэтому там ямка.
Смотрел мрт копчика. По поводу светлого шарика над копчиком сказал "возможно это всё рубец".
Спросила "может ли этот рубец защемлять нервы", сказал "конечно". 
После обследования сказал по нашей части ничего нет, а вот к неврологу нужно обязательно. Посоветовал хорошего невролога в нашей поликлинике, "к нему запись долгая, но лучше к нему".
Диагноз написал "Вертеброгенная кокцигодиния, каузалгия, синдром гипертонуса мышц тазового дна. М 53.3".
После того, как он промял мне область над копчиком (изнутри через прямую кишку), у меня все боли усилились раз в 10. Лежу, отхожу сейчас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2018)

При всей правильности диагноза, насчет ущемления как-то сомневаюсь. Но врач невролог, посмотрим что скажет. Правда неврологи не лечат кокцигодинию.


----------



## Shumelka (24 Янв 2018)

Да, я почитала об этом. Может хоть облегчить можно. От этого меня ещё не лечили, кто знает как пойдёт.
Что невролог ещё скажет, подтвердит ли диагноз, причину, неизвестно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2018)

Блокада нужна. И сидеть на дырочке.


----------



## Shumelka (25 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, на дырочке да, сижу, так легче.
Блокаду делали мне лет 8 назад, новокаиновую вроде. Только не на самый низ крестца, а выше. Ноги действительно обезболились на какое-то время, вроде на пару месяцев, сейчас не помню точно.
Но состояние тогда лучше не стало. Дело в том, что когда у меня начинаются сильные боли от хождения, мне нужно полежать или посидеть. Это как сигнализатор. А с блокадой я этот момент пропускала, и доходило до того, что у меня начиналось состояние, когда ноги становились тяжёлыми, я их еле волочила, я начинала плохо соображать, подступала тошнота, появлялось какое-то предобморочное состояние, вваливались глаза, болело уже всё тело, голова раскалывалась.
После блокады боли в ногах и крестце стало меньше, но общее состояние организма стало хуже. Пришлось ориентироваться по времени (по старому опыту) сколько можно ходить. Мне это не очень нравится.
Самым действенным обезболивающим для меня за всё это время были ортопедические пластыри китайские с Алиэкспресс. Их нужно носить 3 дня, но я могу только часов 12, потом на коже выходит аллергия, но даже за это время всё очень хорошо обезбаливается и правую ногу отпускает - перестают болеть мышцы, стопа. Неделю правда потом не могу носить из-за аллергии, а так бы всё время носила. Ставлю их на крестец.
Ладно, посмотрю ещё что невролог скажет.
Проктолог тоже на время, пока запись к неврологу не подойдёт, назначил лечение. Там витамины группы Б, мазь и свечи с НПВП, сухое тепло на низ крестца.


----------



## Shumelka (26 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте. Давно сюда не заходила.
Дела мои идут, самочувствие улучшилось.
Что делала за эти месяцы:
К неврологу ходила без успеха, к сожалению. Поэтому занялась дома проработкой триггерных точек в мышцах, (их у меня оказалось очень много).
Также устранила мышечный дисбаланс стабилизаторов таза - растянула сгибатели бедра, укрепила ягодичные мышцы.
В данный момент прохожу лечение у американского доктора-хиропрактора (chiropractor) в Бангкоке. Ходила 2 раза.
На первом сеансе доктор показал на скелете как смещены мои тазовые кости. Не знаю как правильно объяснить - если смотреть на таз сзади, то правая тазовая кость относительно крестцово-подвздошного сочленения смещена назад, а левая вперёд. Из-за этого у меня функциональное укорочение правой ноги (в положении лёжа правая нога по пяткам на 2 см короче).
Лечение у хиропрактора включает в себя физио-лечение и коррекцию. После первой коррекции ноги стали одной длины, самочувствие улучшилось.
На втором сеансе доктор много занимался грудным отделом, после чего стало очень комфортно держать осанку. Коррекцию таза он тоже делал, сказал всё идёт как надо.
Остались боли в районе протрузий (L4-L5-S1), с ними тоже работаем.
Домой мне дали список упражнений, противовоспалительную диету и повседневные рекомендации для более быстрой реабилитации.
Через 2 дня третий приём. Никуда не тороплюсь.

Просьба к админу, если можно, поменяйте название моей темы на
"Боли в ногах и нижней части спины".
Прошлое название больше не актуально.
Спасибо.


----------

